# My home antler mounts



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice Work! They look good!


----------



## logansdad (Feb 12, 2010)

wow those look great good work


----------



## doberman152 (Feb 7, 2010)

very nice work.:thumbs_up


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

*Very nice*

 Good job When you take pride in something it sure shows.


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

good work those look nice


----------



## Sportsman's (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that, nice work


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice!!i was just trying to figure out how to do something with my antlers so they didnt have the downward angle!!!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

they look good, but i hate to burst your bubble, they are still downward angled...

not as MUCH as some ive seen, but its impossible to mount a skull cap on a plaque at the correct angle b/c the main beams will hit the wall..

all in all, i really like the idea, very nice


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

they look good, but i hate to burst your bubble, they are still downward angled...

not as MUCH as some ive seen, but its impossible to mount a skull cap on a plaque at the correct angle b/c the main beams will hit the wall..

all in all, i really like the idea, very nice


----------



## ninepointer (Jan 19, 2010)

JerseyJays said:


> its impossible to mount a skull cap on a plaque at the correct angle b/c the main beams will hit the wall..
> 
> all in all, i really like the idea, very nice


JerseyJays is right on. You can't get the antlers to a true natural position. Some racks look better than others, depening on how they sweep forward & upward. Hanging them high up on the wall helps to improve the illusion.

Thanks everyone for all the compliments . If anybody has any other ideas or pics of their home antler mounts, including traditional downward pointing mounts, please share them. I'm always interested in seeing different designs for plaques, methods for skull plate coverings, etc.


----------



## bladetech (Jul 6, 2009)

I like that! Great job.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Nothing wrong with your carpentry skills my friend...nice routing work for a fine looking edge.


----------



## sjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice work, about to do my sons, I think i'll try that!


----------



## caribou77 (Apr 11, 2010)

That is slick!


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

I was actually just thinking of something similar for a set of moose antlers that I have. Obviously it will have to be beefier, and I was going to go for a reclaimed wood look, so we will have to see what I come up with.

Yours look great though, nice work!


----------



## ninepointer (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a little one that I just finished this one for a friend.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

The mount system is nice to see. The antlers are the way they look as they come throw the woods.


----------



## NatureBoy17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good! I also don't like the downward angle of store-bought mounting kits.


----------



## sky20chfs (Jun 22, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

*Those are cool looking*

I have been doing these for a few years know. Started out doing them for myself and friends. I then went to my local sporting good store and ask if I could put a few out on display to get a little buisness. Man I go alot of buisness, too much for me, as I was working 60hours a week with my full time job, and raising three children. I know only do these for about twenty five people. I do everything by myself and it does take time. Total time for a three piece wall mount is about three to four hours each. The single mounts are pretty easy and do not take quite as long. The pedestal mount is basically the same as the wall mount. I just turn the neck around.


----------



## ninepointer (Jan 19, 2010)

Buckjunkey,

VERY VERY NICE! Thanks for posting!:thumbs_up

What are the coverings made from?


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanks ninepointer*

I use two different types of covers, synthetic sued, becuase it is able to strecth. I also use velvet. Both come in a veriety of colors. Underneath the covers are high density foam that I shape to fit the size of the skull. Then I put plaster on top of the foam, which I is also shape and sand to smooth surface.


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

*nice job*

they look nice, what did the first buck score?


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

super AND duper


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great looking racks


----------



## Bowman35 (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## Bowfinatic (Aug 9, 2005)

cool idea will have to try something like that


----------

